# Hermann Tortoise breeding



## Rhoen1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi  I plan to buy two female and one male Eastern Hermann, and hope to breed them down the road. However, I have heard that after a few years of breeding, if there is no competition, males can become disinterested. Would housing each Tortoise separately, but having the dividing wall slide out for mating time be a more effective way to keep the male interested? That way, he only has access a few times a year, versus daily. 
Opinions?  thanks!


----------



## Tom (Oct 23, 2015)

All speculation and guessing. Once you actually have your animals, observe them, and make adjustments or try new things according to what you observe.

I've seen adult groups of many species that lived together with a single male for decades and babies were produced annually like clockwork.

There are just too many variables in the world to give any sort of uniform one-size-fits-all answer to this sort of a question.


Your enthusiasm/obsession with the subject matter of this forum is fun for me. Glad to see someone as tortoise-crazy as I am.


----------



## Rhoen1 (Oct 23, 2015)

That makes sense  worst case scenario I split up the enclosure later.
Thanks  this forum is really nice, and you guys know so much about proper care.

Also, is it rude to buy torts from a breeder and sell babies? Not on a huge scale, but still. All the breeders in my area charge $450, plus shipping per hatchling, and it costs a lot to build a good setup here, since it has to be indoors and heated really well.


----------



## Tom (Oct 23, 2015)

Rhoen1 said:


> Also, is it rude to buy torts from a breeder and sell babies? Not on a huge scale, but still. All the breeders in my area charge $450, plus shipping per hatchling, and it costs a lot to build a good setup here, since it has to be indoors and heated really well.



I don't consider that rude. I consider that a free market and an essential part of a thriving economy. It would be rude if you intentionally undercut their prices in an attempt to drive them out of business, but on such a small scale that couldn't happen anyway.


----------



## Rhoen1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ok... Makes sense. I have only found two Canadian breeders. One is 450+ shopping, one is 400, and 325 for each after + shipping. Would it be rude to do like 350 or 300$? Not to undercut, just so I can be more picky selling, so I know they find good homes. And only like Max 15 a year kinda thing, while I'm in school.


----------



## Tom (Oct 23, 2015)

Rhoen1 said:


> Ok... Makes sense. I have only found two Canadian breeders. One is 450+ shopping, one is 400, and 325 for each after + shipping. Would it be rude to do like 350 or 300$? Not to undercut, just so I can be more picky selling, so I know they find good homes. And only like Max 15 a year kinda thing, while I'm in school.



Why not match their prices and sell based on quality and the care you give them? Why not charge more than them, so you can make more money. Supply and demand. Supply is short up there, so you can ask whatever you like. Generally, the bargain shoppers are going to be the same people that bargain shop for food and equipment. The person I want to sell to doesn't care what the animal costs and they are willing to spend whatever they need to spend to offer the baby the best care possible. I charge more for my babies because I put a lot more time, thought, effort and care into my babies than other larger scale breeders, and I provide a better product as a result. If someone doesn't see the value of all that I do for these babies compared to a guy who plops then into a dry outdoor pen and soaks them once a week if they get around to it, then I don't care to sell them one of my babies anyway.

You are literally counting your eggs before they hatch here. There are many obstacles for you to overcome before you even see your first baby. Even if you start with adults and everything it perfect, it could be years before you see a baby.


----------



## Rhoen1 (Oct 23, 2015)

True  you're right XD I tend to get caught up in thinking ahead. Ultimately, the people I'm ordering from are the more expensive ones, because their animals look so healthy and happy in the pictures, and they are quick to answer any questions i have


----------

